# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  AB'den 3 Avrupa ülkesine darbe uyarısı

## bozok

*3 ülkeye darbe uyarısı* 



*LONDRA / DHA* 

Avrupa Birliği, Yunanistan, İspanya ve Portekiz’de borç krizlerine *acil* bir çözüm bulamadıkları takdirde bu ülke demokrasilerinin “çökme” tehlikesiyle karşı karşıya olduğunu açıkladı. AB Komisyonu Başkanı Jose Manuel Barroso, borç batağına saplanan üç ülkenin, kamu harcamalarını karşılayamaz hale gelmesi durumunda askeri darbelere kurban gidebileceği uyarısında bulundu.

Daily Mail’in haberine göre, Barroso’nun uyarısı, komisyonun İspanya için milyarlarca dolarlık *bir* kurtarma planı üzerinde çalıştığı bir sırada geldi. Komisyon daha önce de Yunanistan için 650 milyar dolarlık bir kurtarma planı hazırlamıştı.

*şOKE EDEN UYARI*

Aynı zamanda Portekiz’in eski başbakanı olan Jose Manuel Barroso, söz konusu uyarıyı Avrupa Sendikalar Konfederasyonu Genel Sekreteri John Monks ile yaptığı görüşme sırasında yaptı.

Monks, AB Komisyon Başkanı’nın uyarısı karşısında şok olduğunu söyledi.

Geçen Cuma günü Barroso ile görüştüğünü belirten Monks, “Komisyon başkanıyla Yunanistan, İspanya ve Portekiz’in durumunu görüşüyorduk. Barroso, bu üç ülkenin gerekli kemer sıkma önlemlerini yerine getirmedikleri takdirde, bildiğimiz demokrasi olmaktan çıkacaklarını, dolayısıyla başka şansları olmadığını söyledi” dedi.

Monks, Barroso’nun bu üç ülkenin geleceğini hakkında son derece kaygı duyduğunu bildirdi.

*İLK KEZ BU KADAR üST DüZEYDE DİLE GETİRİLİYOR*

Daily Mail, üç ülkedeki darbe tehdidinin *ilk* kez bu kadar üst düzeyde dile getirildiğini kaydetti.

Daha önce sık sık askeri darbelerle karşı karşıya kalan Yunanistan, İspanya ve Portekiz 1970’li yıllarda demokrasiye geçmişlerdi.

Yunanistan’da 1967 darbesiyle iktidarı ele geçiren Georgios Papadopulos cuntası, 1973’te Tuğgeneral Dimitrios Ioannidis tarafından devrilmişti. Askeri cunta 1974 Kıbrıs harekatından sonra yerini sivil yönetime bırakmıştı.

İspanya’da General Franko’nun diktatörlüğü 1978 yılına kadar sürmüştü.

Portekiz’de ise Salazar rejimi 1932’den 1974’e kadar iktidarda kalmıştı.


15.06.2010 Salı *10:41 / VATAN*

----------

